# Who is shipping maggots right now?



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

I have all these shield mantids that are too big for fruit flies. I normally order from Grubco or worrman but neither are shipping maggots. Where are you people getting them? US of course. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 13, 2008)

I could seriously use some bluebottles about now myself, the _Idolomantis_ are hungry and not a bee in sight. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

http://mantisplace.com/feederinsects.html

those are pupea. that ok? i,m making commercials.. lol


----------



## mrblue (Aug 13, 2008)

what happened to mikhail, i thought he was churning them out big time?


----------



## ismart (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Rick try calling grubco on the phone, instead of an online transaction. They keep telling me there is no guarantee on live delivery due to the heat, but my last three orders from them came in just fine. Infact i have a delivery of blue bottle maggots coming from them this week. If you need the # it's 1800-222-3563

Oh, and if you still can't get maggots from them let me know i always order extra just incase


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea I have to call all my orders in, course I dont do maggots :lol: , I just use the pupae and am very happy with that!


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2008)

I prefer them in the larvel (sp?) stage instead of the pupae. I knew I could call them but I prefer just ordering over the net. Guess I have no choice.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been getting my own and it's quite a disgusting adventure. I put wet cat food outside but animals keep attacking it. Last night, I finally gathered some.


----------

